# Script für Benachrichtigung



## akeck (4. Sep 2015)

Hi,

ich programmiere mir derzeit ein kleines Community Script in PHP, bei dem mehrere User gleichzeitig online sein können. Nun zu dem Script das ich suche:

Beispiel: User A ist online, und nun loggt sich ein Freund User B ein (MySQL Datenbank)
User A soll nun einen kleinen Hinweis bekommen dass sich eben User B eingeloggt hat.

Oder wenn User B dem User A eine Nachricht sendet soll User A eine kleine Info bekommen dass er Post hat.

In PHP kann ich das schon lösen, indem ich bei einem neuen Seitenaufruf diese Sachen abfrage, ich hätte aber gerne dass diese Info auch so erscheint, ohne dass die Seite neu geladen werden muss, und ich denke das lässt sich nur mit Java realisieren.

Gibt es da fertige Scripts? Falls ja wo, oder nach was soll man da googeln.


----------



## InfectedBytes (4. Sep 2015)

dafür solltest du JavaScript verwenden

und Java != JavaScript


----------



## akeck (4. Sep 2015)

Und woher bekomme ich so einen Javascript, bzw. nach was muss ich da suchen?


----------



## MWin123 (4. Sep 2015)

Hm, nach welchem Begriff musst du wohl suchen, wenn du etwas über JavaScript wissen möchtest?
http://lmgtfy.com/?q=javascript


----------



## InfectedBytes (4. Sep 2015)

akeck hat gesagt.:


> Und woher bekomme ich so einen Javascript, bzw. nach was muss ich da suchen?


Da fehlen mir irgendwie die Worte xD


----------



## akeck (4. Sep 2015)

Wie ich nach dem Suchbegriff "Javascript" suchen muss, das weis ich.
Die Frage war nach was ich suchen muss um den oben beschriebenen Script zu finden.


----------



## stg (7. Sep 2015)

Du solltest dir WebSockets anschauen. Client und Server machen einen Handshake, anschließend kann der Server Nachrichten an den WebClient schicken. Per JavaScript kannst du diese Nachricht dynamisch und sofort weiterverarbeiten, um etwa die gewünschte Nachricht auf dem Client anzuzeigen.


----------



## akeck (20. Sep 2015)

stg hat gesagt.:


> Du solltest dir WebSockets anschauen. Client und Server machen einen Handshake, anschließend kann der Server Nachrichten an den WebClient schicken. Per JavaScript kannst du diese Nachricht dynamisch und sofort weiterverarbeiten, um etwa die gewünschte Nachricht auf dem Client anzuzeigen.



Danke für deine Nachricht. Das schaut doch recht gut aus, dann werde ich mich da einlesen.

Gruß

Andreas


----------



## Tobse (20. Sep 2015)

Bei den WebSockets muss ich zwischen rein grätschen: ein PHP-Script überlebt das Ende des Requests nicht. Ohne einen speziellen Webserver kann man WebSockets mit PHP vergessen.

Wenn du an PHP gebunden bist, empfehle ich long polling.


----------



## akeck (20. Sep 2015)

Ja ich bin an PHP gebunden. Mein Script ist in PHP und ich greife auf eine MySql Datenbank zu. 

Bei meinem Community Script können sich User einloggen, und diverse Sachen ansehen. Loggt sich nun ein neuer User ein, dann sollen alle die eingeloggten User eine Nachricht bekommen die diesen User kennen. 

Mit PHP könnte ich das nach jedem Seitenaufruf lösen, indem ich die Datenbank abfrage wer online ist. Das ganze soll aber als kleines Info Fenster aufgehen sobald sich der neue User einloggt. Ich sehe mir dazu das long polling an. 

Danke dir für deine Antwort.


----------

